# will porsche 924 4x108 fit audi 4x108?



## salvaterra (Sep 13, 2000)

do the wheels from the 924 fit audi's with 4x108 pattern?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: will porsche 924 4x108 fit audi 4x108? (sweetVR6ride)*

4X108's fit the same. What matters is the offset, the diameter, and the width of the wheel.
If I remember right, I believe 924s were only 14s or maybe 15s. The problem you can have is the diameter may not clear the newer brake calipers.
Then also, an Audi uses much more positive offset than porsches used. Your Audi offset usually run from about +32mm all the way to +45, depending upon the Audi.
So there are a lot of things to consider.


----------



## civic_killer (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: will porsche 924 4x108 fit audi 4x108? (90quattrocoupe)*

What is the offset on a 1990 coupe quattro?


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: will porsche 924 4x108 fit audi 4x108? (civic_killer)*

The porsche wheels you are probably talking about are 4x108mm with a 25mm offset if i remember correctly. If you'd like a set my buddy has a set he has been trying to sell to me for ages. They are mint. Kinda look like the mesh style BBS wheels that came on VW's


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: will porsche 924 4x108 fit audi 4x108? (evilman69)*

biggest problem will be fitting them under the fenders b/c of the offset.
-b


----------



## salvaterra (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: will porsche 924 4x108 fit audi 4x108? (MtnSurferX)*

these are the wheels in question:


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: will porsche 924 4x108 fit audi 4x108? (sweetVR6ride)*

You realize those are only 6" wide, right?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: will porsche 924 4x108 fit audi 4x108? (civic_killer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What is the offset on a 1990 coupe quattro?[HR][/HR]​The original offset of the Speedline wheels that came with the coupe were 37mm. I am currently running 16X7.5 with 40mm offset. I am running 225/50X16s and I have about 1/2 inch between the tie rod end and the tire.


----------

